# Letter to the President about our Medal....



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

If U Goggle up this matter U will pick up a lot more knowledge about this than I could ever give U. If U were in the military during these yrs. i.e. during the COLD WAR era, we want our medal we never got. Many letters and pleas have went out to the Man but so far, its like alot of other things in Govt. , it gets no attention or shoved on the back burner.
If U know of anyone that has ANY pull, please advise me/us. Many a good men were killed during this ERA and we deserve our Cold War Medal. Please, " DON'T LET THIS GO UNATTENDED". PLEASE DO NOT LET THIS WAR GO FORGOTTEN AND UNKNOWN...PLEASE." This is a fight I want to see resolved before I die. Lord willing.
Thankyou for ur support Ed USMC


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Email to the President was just sent....


----------

